# Anyone tried Shakeology?



## Rygar1976 (May 8, 2012)

I have suffered from IBS-D since I was about 12 years old. I am 36 now. In that time I have tried just about everything, had more tests done and more tubes shoved in more orifices than I care to remember. I have been to countless doctors, and even went to the Mayo clinic in search of relief and not a damn thing has ever done much good. Anyway long story short, my sister recently met a body coach who introduced her to Shakeology - a shake you make at home out of powder. According to this coach, and the Shakeology website, these shakes have helped a lot of people not only to feel better and be more healthy, but also have helped a lot of us IBS-D sufferers as well as people with Colitis, etc. I spent quite a bit of time clicking through their website, looking at the ingredient list and watching videos and it looks like the only negative thing is the $120 a month cost... which is actually more like $150 when you add in shipping and tax (although you can get it shipped free if you sign up for automatic monthly shipments). Anyway I am curious if anyone suffering from IBS-D has tried these or heard anything about them. There is a 30 day moneyback guarantee, but id still like more info before I try this out.Shakeology site - www.shakeology.com/coachblust


----------

